# When and How CanYou Tell



## Farm Flyer (Feb 1, 2011)

We have a GSD that we had at the breeder in mid-January. When will we be able to tell if she is pregnant and what do we look for?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Typical signs: Decreased appetite, vomiting (similar to our morning sickness) vaginal discharge, enlarged teats, behavioral changes in your dog. If she is usually active and appears unusually tired, she may be pregnant. Appearing uncomfortable or signs of general unrest can be tell-tale signs as well. 

If your dog is pregnant, you may feel the puppies as early as 2 or 3 weeks after the fertilization. The puppies will feel like lumps in the abdomen area; the puppies may be seen moving by week 7 or 8 of pregnancy. The abdomen will also become larger.

Best way, is a blood draw and a set of xrays at your vet.... Good Luck with healthy and happy puppies!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you consulted your vet? If not, please do so ASAP as quality prenatal care can literally be life or death.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Could you check with your breeder?


----------

